

The Intimacy of Anonymity: the recent comeback of online anonymity - e15ctr0n
http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/03/oversharing-facebook-instagram-whisper-secret/

======
angersock
I think the reason that, as the article puts it, "anonymity soured" is less
that the 'net was full of dickheads than that suddenly large companies found
ways of encouraging people to give up their privacy in exchange for shiny
trinkets. Facebook and LinkedIn both operate off the premise that "Hey, share
with us all your intimate business and you'll get something out of it", and a
lot of people fell for that.

By and by, though, the mainstream is perhaps (and I'm being cautiously
optimistic here) realizing what all of us back in the days of chatrooms and
BBSs and whatnot in the 90s already knew: you should be very careful about
what you tell people you don't aren't meeting face-to-face.

